# استفسار !!!!!!!!!!!!



## ali_alashery (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالب بقسم فلزات القاهرة 

كنت عايز اسئل :

هل يوجد فرص عمل لمهندس فلزات في مجال الطيران وشركات الطيران 

وإن وجد ....!!!!

ماهي تلك الفرص ؟؟؟؟

وشاكر لكم جدا


​


----------



## ali_alashery (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الردوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Shehta (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن
تاخدndt cources
وبذلك تكون لك فرصه بإذن الله


----------



## محايد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا لهم دور كبير في صناعة وصيانة الطائرات
الا يتعرض جسم او هيكل الطائرة الى قوى خارجية كالشد والاجهاد وغيرها اثنا الاقلاع والهبوط ناهيك عن الاحوال الجوية السيئة,,,,اعتقد ان مهندسي المعادن و علماء المتلورجيا هم اهم مجموعة في صناعة صيانة الطائرات
كذلك لهم دور كبير جدا في التحقيقات التي تعقب حوادث الطائرات


----------



## ali_alashery (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر على الإهتمام ..............................


----------

